# Chemo/ Port Flush/ INF Pump



## MsDean1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello All,

I have a few billing questions:

1. How many times can you bill for the E0781 INF pump rental?

2. 96523 port flush ~ how many times can you bill this in one treatment of chemo with 96416 & 96521?

3. If a pt comes in to flush port (96523) only can you bill it with 99214?

Thank you


----------



## JC052382 (Sep 5, 2013)

1.  I'm not sure about the pump
2.  You can't bill 96523 along with the chemo.  It is bundled and no modifier is allowed.
3.  Yes you can bill a port flush (96523) with an office visit for the payers who accept a port flush.  Append a 25 modifier to the office visit (if it gets denied, I would then just write it off).   Some payers don't even accept this charge and this is considered a nurse visit (99211) which you obviously can't bill with a 99214.

I hope this helps!


----------



## MsDean1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you so much JC052382  !!


----------

